# Craigslist laughs...



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I see the funniest ads on Craigslist lol so I'm gonna start posting them when I see them. This one wasn't that great but it always cracks me up to see the uber rare black red noses. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, that nose is red alright. LOL!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

best of craigslist: MAGICAL HORSE


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> best of craigslist: MAGICAL HORSE


Lmao!!! I literally have a horse the size of a small tank and he's way bigger.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lmao!!! I literally have a horse the size of a small tank and he's way bigger.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats why I posted it, thought you could be in the market for another one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

best of craigslist: Free Death Ray parts

:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

best of craigslist: Haunted 1960s coffee grinder


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

best of craigslist: NEMESIS WANTED

This ones my favorites. All monies must be kept on the DL :rofl:


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

The Best of CL is awesome!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Check out dontevenreply.com it's Craigslist ads lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I shoulda saved it when I saw it but I had seen a CL add for a baby T.Rex. said they were rehoming him because they wouldn't be able to feed it when it got bigger  and went on about how it needs to be an only pet and is not good with kids LMAO!!!

But as far as dogs go... I seen some pretty stupid ads on CL. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think best of Craigslist is a riot.

Idiot








Asshat








Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Crap I just saw this is Craigslist laughs. Mine posted are sad more than funny. My bad lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lmao!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been seeing a lot of "pure bred brindles" lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

This wasn't Craigslist it was actually fb but it cracked me up anyway.

















She actually says in one of the comments "red nose" is the breed and "gator mouth" is the bloodline. Smh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lmao!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now thats a nice dog!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

when they say re-homing does that mean they pay you for taking the dog?????????

if it dosent it should, why would someone pay for those???????????


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

surfer said:


> when they say re-homing does that mean they pay you for taking the dog?????????
> 
> if it dosent it should, why would someone pay for those???????????


No its theur way of selling you the dog... I got my mutt for $20 (gas it took to oick his scrawny ass up). I also had a buddy give away a papered dog. Worlds an odd place full of odd ppl. They ssy its to keep bad homes from getting them yet you sell them for $100 on Craigslist cuz u paid $100 for her and cant keep her.... really makes sense..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Surfer 

It's illegal to sell dogs in craigslist they allow rehoming for vet costs and spay neuter shots etc that the people may have paid to be reimbursed by the adopter. Dogs can not have a rehoming fee over $250 on craigslist. (I think)


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

There's some crazy ones popping up on the ones for my town. "Psycho bitch junkie sighting her dog and lying..." And someone mad for "cats being dumped and no one in town donating food".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ames said:


> Surfer
> 
> It's illegal to sell dogs in craigslist they allow rehoming for vet costs and spay neuter shots etc that the people may have paid to be reimbursed by the adopter. Dogs can not have a rehoming fee over $250 on craigslist. (I think)


Hm, not sure about that. This Labradoodle is rehoming for $1500...

Labradoodle


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Hm, not sure about that. This Labradoodle is rehoming for $1500...
> 
> Labradoodle


Ive also seen adds with similar price ranges. If I can come across one ill post it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Hm, not sure about that. This Labradoodle is rehoming for $1500...
> 
> Labradoodle


Flag that shit yo! I searching for the actuall limit but found this so far. Nothing can be in the for sale section.










And grrrr of course I had to start perusing ughhh wtf are cancer shots?!? And how nice to include the sucky pictures. This was the first add I clicked on. I wanna know what papers are included.




























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh and don't include links they get flagged it expire. Try to do screen shots so we can laugh (or cry) forever and ever (or until the photobucket link dies lol)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> Flag that shit yo! I searching for the actuall limit but found this so far. Nothing can be in the for sale section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're shots to prevent cancer......duh 

I mainly see "full blooded (insert color of choice) pit(or pitt) bull. No papers. 150 rehoming fee."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Facebook idiot. wtf people shouldn't own dogs. How you gonna taunt a dog when you take he bite sleeve off. So much wrong with the training style in this video.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=440827082617853&set=vb.100000716942640&type=2&theater

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's not "illegal" to sell dogs on Craigslist just against the rules lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ames said:


> Facebook idiot. wtf people shouldn't own dogs. How you gonna taunt a dog when you take he bite sleeve off. So much wrong with the training style in this video.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=440827082617853&set=vb.100000716942640&type=2&theater
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Funny, ive seen plenty of pp videos. None of whiched showed some hill billy bitch slapping the damn dog. I wouldnt mind throwing a pinch collar on her and slapping to shit out of her.....

And yall facebook fruits didnt tell me I didnt need an account to see all the bs....


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ames said:


> Facebook idiot. wtf people shouldn't own dogs. How you gonna taunt a dog when you take he bite sleeve off. So much wrong with the training style in this video.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=440827082617853&set=vb.100000716942640&type=2&theater
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


 And that dog will get killed by any opponent who knows dogs , that stop and sit before hitting the sleeve is a HUGE tactical and training error , dog should be coming full force when it hits , whatever the chosen target focus.

The last Malinois I owned would take the decoy off his feet consistently , and that was a fifty-five lb bitch , but then again she'd go just under the arm and above the hip or for the groin and would shake a hold like a bulldog.

As far as the girl involved , my opinion isn't much different than JTP's on that issue.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> And that dog will get killed by any opponent who knows dogs , that stop and sit before hitting the sleeve is a HUGE tactical and training error , dog should be coming full force when it hits , whatever the chosen target focus.
> 
> The last Malinois I owned would take the decoy off his feet consistently , and that was a fifty-five lb bitch , but then again she'd go just under the arm and above the hip or for the groin and would shake a hold like a bulldog.
> 
> As far as the girl involved , my opinion isn't much different than JTP's on that issue.


Ive seen both (sit before the hit and full sprint hits) from the same dog just in different training exercises. Is that incorrect training or is it a situational thing?(I only ask bcuz im interested in pp dogs and training)


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ive seen both (sit before the hit and full sprint hits) from the same dog just in different training exercises. Is that incorrect training or is it a situational thing?(I only ask bcuz im interested in pp dogs and training)


 If you train the ' sit before the hit' , which is more like " sit and threaten and give your dog a chance to get shot " you better teach that dog to stop far enough out that has a cushion and response time to any exhibition of aggression.

Folks need to ask themselves some basic questions , the first being is if they really need a dog that is trained to for man work , the second is if they want the " threat " threatened in return or if they want the given " threat " neutralised.

If it's the latter then once the dog is let go and commanded the dog should go right to work.

Personally , if I use a dog in this capacity I prefer the threat to be taken off it's feet , whether it's down and hold or down and work. A threat that is down is going to be concentrating more on getting up along with avoiding the dog than " being a threat " , thus giving one time to get there and help the dog/control the situation/assailant neutralise further...etc.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

JTP and olddog I could not agree with you more. People like this chick gonna get her dog killed or hurt and have no clue what they are doing. Stupid chick is all proud too and makes me wonder if she really is just that stupid or if she honestly had others showing her how to train that incorrectly?! Seems like she is just training how she was taught. I don't think she would have come up on her own. The part that bothers me the most is taunting the dog without a sleeve like they are. So messed up.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh my... Words do not begin to describe how hard I am laughing!

the shit that people list on CL. 

WAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

Purple Ribbon Pitbull Puppies
I really don't get it?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/pet/4163320457.html

Here's. New one for me. Silver nose pit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> silver nose pit
> 
> Here's. New one for me. Silver nose pit.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aaaaand comes with a "chock" collar, whatever that is. 
Shit floors me at how dumb people are.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Aaaaand comes with a "chock" collar, whatever that is.
> Shit floors me at how dumb people are.


Chock collars are the new thing. Didn't you know?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I am thinking I should get a chick coller for Jones. Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorie37 (Nov 2, 2013)

i am doing a persuasive speech about pit bulls and i need help


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

lorie37 said:


> i am doing a persuasive speech about pit bulls and i need help


Persuasive how? What's the purpose of the speech?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

